# Beckhoff CX1020 IP ändern



## holgermaik (21 September 2010)

Hallo
Ich versuche bei dem Beckhoff PC die IP zu ändern, leider ohne Erfolg.
Habe die Fehlermeldung mal angehängt.
Login ist auf Auto gestellt. Verbindung über Patchkabel mit separatem Switch. DHCP Server habe ich keinen.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??
Danke schon mal.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## trinitaucher (21 September 2010)

1. Welches Betriebssystem (auf dem CX)?
2. Du bist remote eingeloggt, System Manager-Verbindung besteht und du willst nun die IP ändern?
3. Kam zuvor eine Passwortabfrage, als du auf "übernehmen" geklickt hast?

(btw: Du brauchst eigentlich keinen separaten Switch, da der CX1020 vorne nen 2-Port-Switch integriert hat)


----------



## Geni (21 September 2010)

Ist die eingestellte IP-Adresse korrekt?
Zu deiner IP-Adresse stimmt die Subnetzmaske nicht (eingestellt ist Klasse-B Netz).
Ab 192.x.x.x solltest Du die Subnetzmaske "Klasse C" verwenden, das heisst 255.255.255.0.


----------



## holgermaik (22 September 2010)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten
1. auf dem CX läuft WinXP embeded
2. Die Verbindung steht.
3. Passwortabfrage habe ich auf Auto Login gestellt.
4. Habe auch Adressen aus anderen Bereichen probiert (172.16..,) mit dem gleichen Ergebniss. Die Adresse ist eigendlich egal nur fest soll sie sein. (seperates Ethernet Netz)
.
Lt. Aussage Beckhoff steht der CX bei Auslieferung auf DHCP. Wenn er keinen Server findet stellt sich irgendwann eine Adresse aus dem 164... Bereich ein, damit ist er auch ansprechbar. Dies ist für die Projektierung gerade noch gut genug, für die spätere Anlage jedoch völlig inakzeptabel. Es soll eine Ethernetanschaltung zu einer S7 realisiert werden.
Habt Ihr eine Idee???
Grüsse Holger


----------



## trinitaucher (22 September 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> 3. Passwortabfrage habe ich auf Auto Login gestellt.


Eigentlich sollte beim Ändern der IP eine Passwortabfrage kommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Geni (22 September 2010)

Ich kenne die CX1020 nicht genau, aber hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit die IP-Adresse im Betriebssystem einzustellen (Monitor u. Tastatur an CX).
CX dann neustarten und auch den selben neuen IP-Bereich (z.B. 192.168.x.x.) beim PC/Labtop einstellen.


----------



## holgermaik (23 September 2010)

Hallo
Auch ein Anruf beim Support hat nichts gebracht. Habe den Zugriff jetzt mit Remote Desktop gemacht. Alles ist wunderar!!!
@Geni
Der CX ist ein Modulsystem. Im Grundausbau sind keinerlei Schnittstellen (außer Ethernet) vorhanden.
Danke an alle
Grüße Holger


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2010)

Habe ähnliches Problem:

Habe meiner CX9000 die IP 192.168.10.100 gegeben.
Interessant ist folgendes:

Über meinen Router (IP: 192.168.1.10) erhalte ich am Client PC wo Twincat läuft (über WLAN) folgende IP Einstellungen:
ip 192.168.1.2
subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1. (mein modem)
dns: 192.168.1.1

Die Verbindung zum Twincat läuft super.

Wenn ich jetzt aber direkt anhänge an die SPS auf oberer Buchse und mir Client das hier einstelle:
IP: 192.168.1.5
subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway leer
dns leer

Komme ich ab und zu auf das System. Standard Login User auf der CX9000 ist ja admin ohne kennwort oder?

echt komisch..
Und Internet klappt dann auch nicht mehr das ja am gateway 192.168.1.1 anliegen würde...


----------

